# Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.



## SteffenRoeder (15. Januar 2019)

*Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*

Guten Tag allerseits,
ich suche nun schon seid einiger Zeit nach einem neuen Gehäuse. Mein altes Be quiet dark base 900 wurde mir nach einiger Zeit zu groß. Auch ziehe ich momentan viel um, wo ein kleineres Gehäuse von Vorteil wäre. Das Pure Base von Be quiet wäre eine Option, jedoch mag ich dieses Design nicht (nicht mehr). Gibt es noch kleinere Gehäuse die trotzdem ein ATX Mainboard fassen können? 
Weiterhin wäre es schön, wenn ein Glasseitenteil vorhanden wäre. Viele mögen zwar LEDs nicht, ich jedoch mag solche spielereien (falls es welche gibt, die soetwas besitzen in der "Klasse").

An "Innenleben" wird demnächst sowieso alles neu gekauft. Somit könnte ich im gleichen Zuge auch etwas auf die Abmessungen acht geben beim Neukauf. 

Ins Auge gefallen ist mit das TG4 von Sharkoon. Jedoch ist dieses Gehäuse ziemlich "billig". Deswegen habe ich Angst, dass die Materialqualität darunter gelitten hat. Weiterhin gefällt mir das Design zwar, aber es gibt dort noch ein gutes Stück Luft nach oben. 

Das wichtigste ist mir (um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen) :
- möglichst kleines Gehäuse (ATX Mainboard sollte noch reinpassen) 
- einigermaßen gute "Kühlung" (soweit man das bei Gehäusen sagen kann) 
- Glasseitenteil (+ eventuell Beleuchtung)
- Preis bis 100€

Hoffe ihr habt vielleicht ein Paar vorschläge. Nachdem ich nun Groß und luftig hatte, möchte ich mal zu klein und vollgestopft wechseln x) 

Mfg Steffen


----------



## evilgrin68 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*

Fractal Design Define C TG ab €' '84,84 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland -> Bilder im SysProfil
Fractal Design Meshify C Dark ab €' '84,79 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*

Hi,

sehr kompaktes ATX Case mit Glas und dezenter Beleuchtung: Metallic Gear Neo (MetallicGear Powered by Phanteks | Metallic Gear).

Kühlwunder darfst du da nicht erwarten, Qualität ist aber wirklich sehr, sehr gut, bin sehr angetan. Als ich das ausgepackt habe dachte ich zuerst, dass sie mir das falsche Case -nämlich µATX -  geschickt haben, so kompakt war das...

Grüße


----------



## Traylite (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*

Wenn du sowieso alles neu kaufst, warum dann nicht gleich µATX oder sogar ITX Mainboard, denn da gibt es jede menge schöne Gehäuse in dem Formfaktor.
Oder hast du noch diverse Zusatz PCIe Steckkarten?.


----------



## SteffenRoeder (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*

Tatsächlich nicht. Jedoch würde ich schon gern 4 Ram Riegel. Eine GPU richtung RTX 2080 oder Vega VII einbauen. CPU einen Ryzen. Und ich habe sehr wenig erfahrungen, ob das alles in ein noch viel kleineres Gehäuse reinpasst. Auch die Temperatur wird doch dann bedenklich in noch viel kleineren Gehäusen oder? Mach doch bitte ein paar Vorschläge


----------



## SteffenRoeder (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sehr kompaktes ATX Case mit Glas und dezenter Beleuchtung: Metallic Gear Neo (MetallicGear Powered by Phanteks | Metallic Gear).
> 
> ...



Was meinst du mit dezenter Beleuchtung. Vorinstalliert? Habe jetzt noch nicht soviel zu dem Gehäuse gefunden. Besitzt du es selber?


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*

Ja, ich habe das Gehäuse. Beleuchtung ist am Boden der Front; quasi ein dezenter schmaler Streifen, der auf den Boden geworfen wird.


----------



## Abductee (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*

Wenn du auf das Glas verzichtest und stattdessen Acryl nimmst ist das hier das kleinste und sinnvollste was du meiner Meinung nach kaufen kannst:
Thermaltake Core G3 schwarz ab €'*'65,70 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Normalgroße Grafikkarten
120mm Gehäuselüfter
120/140mm Top-Blower beim CPU-Kühler
Durch die schmale Bauform sehr Platzsparend


----------



## SteffenRoeder (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*

Das Problem ist, ich möchte mir unbedingt ein neues Gehäuse anschaffen, was auch optisch was her macht. Und die mikro-Atx Gehäuse die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, sehen nicht sehr ästhetisch aus. Ich hoffe ich finde noch ein passendes. Soweit vielen dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*

In mATX finde ich die folgenden beiden sehr ansprechend:
In Win 301C schwarz ab €' '105,51 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Jonsbo C3 Plus schwarz ab €' '54,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ob sich das Gehäuse aufheizt, hat deutlich mehr mit dem Belüftungskonzept, als mit dem Volumen an sich zu tun. Ich würde zu einem mATX Case greifen, wenn ich was kleineres haben wollte, statt zu einem ATX Case das dann doch nur 10% kleiner ist als der ATX-Durchschnitt.


----------



## SteffenRoeder (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*

Selber habe ich die Firma Thermaltake entdeckt. Die Gehäuse sehen optisch sehr gut aus. Meint ihr diese Marke ist empfehlenswert?

@HenneHuhn mATX hat mich nun überzeugt bzw eure Argumentation


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*

Ist jetzt nicht gerade Oberklasse, was die Qualität angeht. Halt jede Menge Plastik und auch bei den Fenstern kein Echtglas, sondern ebenfalls Plastik (Acryl).


----------



## SteffenRoeder (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*

Kann mir jemand noch Gehäuse im mikro Atx format nennen bis 100€ eine gutes Gesamtpaket liefern. Ich tippe mich Momentan durch sehr viele Gehäuse, die Teilweise jedoch genauso groß sind wie normale kleinere Atx Gehäuse.


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*

Jonsbo RM3 schwarz, Acrylfenster (JB RM3 B/600045490) >falsche Produktbeschreibung, ist Glas.

Jonsbo U5 silber, Glasfenster (JB U5 S/600046580) kompaktes ATX

oder das NEO in µ  Neo Micro | Metallic Gear (Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fuer: Metallic Gear: Computer & Zubehoer)


----------



## eisenhardt (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*

gönn dir raijintek thetis ist so zimmlich das kleinste wo atx mb und nt rein gehen und potente gpu da passt auch phobya nova 1080 radiator genau an die seiten wand


----------



## Ruvinio (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*

Thermaltake Core V21
Thermaltake Core V21 ab €' '53,70 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Extrem vielseitig (Mainbaord horizontal oder vertikal, GPU ebenfalls Horizontal oder Vertikal, Sichtfenster wahlweise links, recht oder oben usw.) und es bietet reichlich Kühloptionen, egal ob Luft, AiO oder Custom . Aber NUR Acrylglas, was sich mit einem Glaser schnell ändern lässt.


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Möglichst kleines ATX Gehäuse.*

Ein Würfel ist nicht platzsparend. Mit 46l Volumen kann man auch einen Big-Tower nehmen.


----------

